# איך מתרגמים רל"ש או ראש לשכה של אלוף בצבא



## nygener (19/3/09)

איך מתרגמים רל"ש או ראש לשכה של אלוף בצבא 
באנגלית כמובן, מה תהיה המקבילה בצבא האמריקאי לדוגמא. תודה מראש לעונים


----------



## Nola S (20/3/09)

ROSH LISKAH  http://www.babylon.com/definition/%D7%A8%D7%9C%22%D7%A9/English Major General's secretary? military assistant?


----------



## nygener (20/3/09)

Thanks, it just doesn't sound right 
in hebrew it sounds more important


----------



## DGeva (20/3/09)

נראה לי 
"four-star general's office manager"


----------



## eladts (20/3/09)

אלוף זה לא גנרל של 4 כוכבים 
אלוף מקביל לשני כוכבים ורב-אלוף ל-3. בהתחשב בזה שארה"ב מעצמת על וישראל לא זה הגיוני.


----------



## DGeva (21/3/09)

וואחד הגיון יש לך 
לפיו, מי שהיה סמל בצה"ל צריך לכתוב טר"ש, למה זה צבא יותר קטן? על כל פנים, מאחר וגנרל חמישה כוכבים היא דרגתם של  מפקדי זרועות האוויר, היבשה והים בכוחות המזוינים, מקובל להשוות אלוף בצה"ל (הדרגה השניה בחשיבותה) לגנרל ארבעה כוכבים.


----------



## טל ר (23/3/09)

לאט לך 
מ"מ בצה"ל אחראי על גוף שדומה לגודלה של מחלקה בצבא ארה"ב, אבל זה לא ממש נכון לרמטכ"ל, הלא כן? עובדתית, לגבי מה שכתבת, כיום לא משרת בצבא ארה"ב ולו גנרל חמישה-כוכבים בודד. דרגה זו הינה חריגה וניתנת רק במלחמה - לאחרונה היא נתנה רק ב-1950. באתר צה"ל ניתן לראות כיצד צה"ל רואה את דרגות הקצינים, ולהשוות לאלו של צבא ארה"ב. כפי שאתה יכול לראות, לא מקובל לנהוג כפי שכתבת שמקובל. ראה גם המיני-שערוריה לגבי הצגת מפקד חיל-הים כ-"Lieutenant General" במדי השרד. תת-אלוף מתורגם ע"י צה"ל ל-Brigadier General (כוכב אחד). אלוף מתורגם ע"י צה"ל ל-Major General (שני כוכבים). רב-אלוף מתורגם ע"י צה"ל ל-Lieutenant General (שלושה כוכבים). לו אני הייתי במקום השואלת, הייתי כותב לא את מספר הכוכבים אלא את שם הדרגה (Major General). טל


----------



## טל ר (23/3/09)

הקישורים האבודים


----------



## אמיתי ר (20/3/09)

chief of staff 
זה המונח באנגלית. לדוגמה, ראש לשכתו של הנשיא אובמה, רם עמנואל, הוא באנגלית The President's chief of staff


----------



## eladts (20/3/09)

CHIEF OF STAFF זה ראש מטה 
ולא ראש לשכה. ראש מטה פיקוד הוא קצין בכיר בניגוד לראש לישכה שהוא קצין זוטר. רמטכ"ל זה ראש המטה הכללי וגם בארה"ב JOINT CHIEF OF STAFF. הסיבה לכך שזה שםהתפקיד ולא "מפקד הצבא" היא כדי להדגיש שהפיקוד הוא בידי הרשויות האזרחיות (בישראל הממשלה, בארה"ב הנשיא).


----------



## DGeva (21/3/09)

שוב קישקושים 
אמנםCHIEF OF STAFF  או רמ"ט,  אינו רל"ש אבל זה אינו רק תפקיד אזרחי. לאלופי פיקוד בצה"ל אין סגנים אלא רמטי"ם, בדרגת תא"ל.  רל"ש אינו רק תפקיד של קצין זוטר, רל"ש של אלוף הוא סא"ל.


----------



## eladts (24/3/09)

יש דבר שנקרא תרבות דיון, אולי תנסה אותו פעם? 
חוץ מזה, טענתי שרמ"ט זה תפקיד בכיר יותר מרל"ש. מה שכתבת לא סותר את זה, להיפך.


----------

